# My First Post and My Diary



## Fanatical (May 3, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I came across this site and wow, what a wealth of info. Great stuff here and great contributions for a lot of smart peeps. I am looking forward to your feedback.

So a little about me. I am 28 years old and live in Vancouver. I have a business, technology and consulting background; I would say a good sprinkle of finance as well. I am self employed and have worked for some large consulting companies and organizations in the past. I have accumulated about $200K in savings and about $150K USD of retained business earnings. The money is not really invested very well atm; I travel like a mad man and have no time to do it myself. I have no debt, I own no real estate (doomer here) but plan to dive in once interest rates and prices return to normal levels. My annual income is somewhere between $150 -$250K per year which is all paid to the business I own. 

I am hoping to get some guidance of the best way to have a professional advise me or actively manage my money. I had my CSC license for sometime but am very removed from the market. My portfolio is mostly cash now but I do own some mutual funds, ETFs (both fixed equity and sector based), individual stocks etc. I sold most of my investments in March of this year with the intention of moving the money to an actively managed financial adviser..haven't had time yet. Does anyone know of any good ones?

Thanks!


----------

